# MCC Alpha 2017 will be 1/21-1/22 in Ann Arbor, MI



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 12, 2016)

*Date: January 21-22, 2017

MAIN EVENTS ARE ON SUNDAY

Locations: *
On Saturday, we will be in the Koessler Room in the Michigan League on the 3rd floor.
Michigan League, Koessler Room
911 N University Ave
Ann Arbor, MI 48109

On Sunday, we will be in the Great Lakes Room in Palmer Commons, which is on the 4th floor. 
Palmer Commons, Great Lakes Room (4th floor)
100 Washtenaw Ave
Ann Arbor, MI 48109

*Fee: *$10 flat (not a free competition); free for active Michigan Cubing Club members


https://www.cubingusa.com/MCCAlpha2017/index.php
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/MCCAlpha2017


Between Dayton Winter 2017 and MCC Alpha 2017, we will be holding all official WCA events so people have a chance to qualify for nationals.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 16, 2017)

bump

I'm going for some reason, see y'all there


----------



## Eppley12 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hey guys, my girlfriend and I will be making it out to the competition this Sunday, although I'll be the only one competing.
I have only been to one competition 2 years ago, aside from that I know very few people in the community and would love to meet some new faces this Sunday.
I just recently made myself a fully magnetized Yuxin Blue 4x4, and I was looking to getting opinions on it from cubers who are actually fast!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 22, 2017)

Blake Thompson got a 5.89, which I judged:


----------

